# Crisis - What Crisis?



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2012)

As you'll be well aware the old chipping has nose dived and confidence was rock bottom. Went out in between showers today and with the help of Bobs thingy, some playing around with set up and technique I managed to acquire something (for today at least) that worked.

Having struggled on and off for the best part of an hour I asked HID to bring the camera up to film it and see if would shed any light. I promise these are the first two she took















It might not be textbook but for now it's working. I'm going to spend all week honing it into place ready for a club match next weekend. I wouldn't mind some comments from those that can actually chip and see if there are any glaring issues. I've also attached a shot to a longer flag


----------



## bobmac (Apr 22, 2012)

It almost good Martin, especially the short ones.
However the longer chips...
I would suggest two things.
Set up with your weight more on your left side which will move your hands forward and...
Look at where your club finishes the stroke. The club head finishes quite high compared to the backswing. It goes low on the backswing to high on the followthrough.
 Think high to low, rather than low to high.
That's stops the tendancy to flick the ball on the longer shots.


Notice how low my club stays through the shot to the end. 

[video=youtube;UWS-7Uqt5I0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWS-7Uqt5I0[/video]

And almost forgot....hold it at the bottom of the grip


----------



## Deke (Apr 22, 2012)

Your first chip was sweet Homer,it doesn't look like you have far to go bud,keep it up!


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 23, 2012)

Homer i would say you are improving quite a lot,due purely to the fact
you used to say how bad you were at chipping.
As Bob says your short ones are good,you are definately giving them
a chance to go in as your getting them past the hole and rolling quickly.
The longer ones it looks like you were using the same club,maybe a pitching wedge.
You were flicking the club,purely to get to where you wanted to pitch the ball,as Bob says
you were finishing too high.
Try using an 7 or 8 iron,get the ball rolling early,start low finish low and you wont put
too much spin on the ball,creating a true roll.
Keep practicing and im sure single figures is just around the corner.
A good short game is essential.
Love the way you react on the first chip,as if you were in the open,looking at the crowds
reaction.
Quality,made me chuckle.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks good Homer.. keep at it!

I'm just trying to imagine my wife's face if I asked her to come to the golf club on a Sunday afternoon to hold the camera and film me chipping...  You've got a keeper there Homer!


----------



## Swinger (Apr 23, 2012)

Personally I'd say that your head is pretty egar to look at the ball through and after impact. Not the end of the world in these but if you get a bit quick or you aren't overly confident about a certain shot this could result in a duff or thin. 
Looks fairly balanced over all though so well done. 

On another note your head look slightly cold out there so I'd suggest a nice hat to keep you warm on those blowy days mate.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 24, 2012)

.............you're welcome Martin


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 24, 2012)

bobmac said:



			.............you're welcome Martin 

Click to expand...



Sarcasm Bob?
I agree though,help someone out,and no thanks whatsoever.


----------



## Monty_Brown (Apr 24, 2012)

bobmac said:



			.............you're welcome Martin 

Click to expand...

On behalf of everyone, thanks Bob. :thup:

Can I have a sausage roll please?


----------



## Swinger (Apr 24, 2012)

Is that one of those new Vokey wedges Homer? Nice bits of kit there mate.


----------



## chris661 (Apr 24, 2012)

Swinger said:



			Is that one of those new Vokey wedges Homer? Nice bits of kit there mate.
		
Click to expand...

Was it a vokey with his choice of loft and bounce?


----------



## brendy (Apr 24, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Was it a vokey with his choice of loft and bounce?
		
Click to expand...

There goes the coffee....


----------



## bobmac (Apr 24, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			On behalf of everyone, thanks Bob. :thup:

Can I have a sausage roll please? 

Click to expand...

As you said please, of course you can. I'll bring what I have left to Woodhall


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2012)

bobmac said:



			.............you're welcome Martin 

Click to expand...

I was going to come back with a follow up question first. Just hadn't got round to it. How do you achieve the high to low. I tried taking the club up more but ended up stabbing the ground. Is it a set up issue and more weight on the front foot does it automatically?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 25, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I was going to come back with a follow up question first. Just hadn't got round to it. How do you achieve the high to low. I tried taking the club up more but ended up stabbing the ground. Is it a set up issue and more weight on the front foot does it automatically?
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll re-phrase...
Medium to low
And yes, the weight on the front foot and the hands forward will help


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 25, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I was going to come back with a follow up question first. Just hadn't got round to it. How do you achieve the high to low. I tried taking the club up more but ended up stabbing the ground. Is it a set up issue and more weight on the front foot does it automatically?
		
Click to expand...

That's a "thank you"


----------



## Monty_Brown (Apr 25, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			That's a "thank you"


Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2012)

Am I the only person thinking I would be putting rather than chipping ?


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 25, 2012)

richart said:



			Am I the only person thinking I would be putting rather than chipping ?

Click to expand...



Probably the best option,less margin for error.
However Homer did have an audience.
How about a comment Rich on Homers knee bend reaction when 
he just missed.
Was that not an over reaction for someone whos just practicing?


----------



## richart (Apr 25, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			How about a comment Rich on Homers knee bend reaction when 
he just missed.
Was that not an over reaction for someone whos just practicing?
		
Click to expand...

I have that same knee action when chipping Tony, only it is during the shot.


----------



## john0 (Apr 26, 2012)

What are videos 10 and 11 out of 30 all about


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Bob. Off to give it a go now


----------

